# Was tun bei starkem Wind?



## kuhnikuehnast (26. Oktober 2014)

Hi,
Bin gerade in Tarifa (Meerenge von Gibrltar) am Angeln. Problem hier, das man quasi pausenlos starken Wind hat. Optimal zum kiten,  bedingt optimal zum Brandungsangeln. Mir wird ständig der Köder abgefressen,  aufgrund starken Wellengangs und Windes bekomme ich die Bisse nicht mit... Hat jemand evtl Tipps? Würde nur ungern als Schneider nach hause gehen [emoji4] 

LG kuhni


----------



## maik79 (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was tun bei starkem Wind?*

hallo versuchmal mit kürzern mundschnüren


----------



## Herbynor (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was tun bei starkem Wind?*

Es gibt so ganz dünne Gummi Bänder zum sichern der Köder.
In den Gegenden wird das gerne benutzt, man macht sein Ködermaterial ( Muschelfleisch) auf den Haken und wickelt das Gummiband viele male rund herrum bis der Köder so fest ist das sie es nicht mehr abfressen können.
Nun Petri heil Herbynor


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was tun bei starkem Wind?*

Aber wie spürt man dann den Biss? Erst beim Einkurbeln? Anschlagen ist ja nicht so richtig möglich, da die Rutenspitze durch Wind und Wellen die ganze Zeit wippt...


----------



## SiggiSorglos (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was tun bei starkem Wind?*

Wie schon geschrieben wurde.  Mundschnur kuerzen. Normalerweise haken sich die Fische eh selbe. Kannst auch mal gucken ob die haken gut geschraenkt sind.  Wenn nicht nachbiegen. Vielleicht auch mal kleinere haken nehmen.  In Frankreich habe ich die doraden mit achter haken gefangen


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was tun bei starkem Wind?*

Vielleicht hilft es auch, das Bleigewicht zu erhöhen, zum besseren Abspannen und eine Laufbleimontage zu wählen. Kleinere Haken hört sich gut an... Welche Köder fischt du? Zielfisch bekannt? Strand oder Klippen?

Petri, Carsten


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was tun bei starkem Wind?*

Habe schon mit 190g Krallenblei abgespannt. Aber bei Windstärken von dauernd mindestens 10 Knoten ist das echt schwierig. Zierfisch ist völlig egal  ich wäre froh wenn überhaupt mal was beißen würde! Hakengröße dürfte so um 1 liegen. Versuche mich mit fertig gebundenen Meeresvorfächern. Als Köder dienen Seeringelwürmer.


----------



## SiggiSorglos (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Was tun bei starkem Wind?*

Viel zu groß für das Mittelmeer.  Mach kleine haken dran. 
Als Köder kannst mal putenbrust probieren.  In streifen schneiden und dann in Salz schmeißen. Wird dann wie Gummi
Und sobald es wieder nass wird wieder weich. 
Ubersteht auch gewahltwurfe.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (1. November 2014)

*AW: Was tun bei starkem Wind?*

sage nur bait elastic order arma mesh

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fox-NEW-Carp-Fishing-Arma-Mesh-Bait-Mesh-Systems-And-Refills-Full-Range-/291026936154?pt=UK_BOI_Packing_Postal_Supplies_Labels_LE&var=&hash=item43c28ea15a

orhttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-spools-of-bait-elastic-dispenser-for-peeler-crab-lug-frozen-bait-/181468256346?pt=UK_BOI_Packing_Postal_Supplies_Labels_LE&hash=item2a4059d85a


----------



## SiggiSorglos (2. November 2014)

*AW: Was tun bei starkem Wind?*

Das Gummi band gibt es für nen Euro in jedem Stoffladen. Funktioniert genau so gut


----------

